# Distribuidor de audio. Conectar varios amplificadores de una misma señal



## BUSHELL

Para distribuir una señal de audio, con el fin de usar varios amplificador, se usa un circuito como este:
http://www.clubse.com.ar/DIEGO/NOTAS/notas19/nota46.htm

o como este:

http://www.newcircuits.com/circuit.php?id=aum005

Muy bien. Pero la cuestión es que la musica viene en dos canales, L y R. Si uso uno de estos esquemas, debo duplicarlos para seguir conservando el efecto estereo. Hasta ahí, todos felices.

Pero se me ocurre algo. En una amplificación para un evento, una fiesta, una discoteca, etc..¿valdrá la pena liarse con lo del Estéreo? Lo pregunto, pues la gente está dispersa, unos de un lado y otros del otro. Solo unos pocos estarán en el área de influencia del "estéreo". Me parece que en una clase de eventos de estos, vale un comino lo del efecto estéreo y es más fácil hacer una especie de sumador pasivo (con resistencias) a la entrada de uno de los esquemas de arriba, y problema acabado: A la salida, conecto varios amplificador MONO y a seguir la fiesta..
Nadie, echará de menos el Estéreo de la canción, pues todos los instrumentos sonarán por cada uno de los bafles, donde quiera que ellos estén. Y donde quiera que las personas estén.

Es una elucubración mía. ¿Es eso lo que se debe hacer?


----------



## tupolev

ó este otro.
Este circuito permite que con una sola señal logremos excitar a 4 amplificador de manera independiente.
Para ello configuramos el amplificador operacional en modo seguidor de emisor para aprovechar la alta impedancia de entrada y baja de salida para lograr nuestro objetivo sin distorsionar el sonido. 
El condensador de salida es de desacoplo de continua y el control de 50 K varía el nivel de salida de audio.
Podemos usar el integrado LM324 o el TL084 para mejores resultados.
Como siempre, duplicar para stereo.
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Dependiendo de la impedancia de salida de tu previo y la suma de impedancias de carga de tus potencias, puedes llegar a *NO necesitar* emplear nada.

Con un equipamiento estéreo duplicas el equipamiento y cuadruplicas los problemas, no lo aconsejo


----------



## BUSHELL

Tupolev: Me imagino que ese esquema, se puede ampliar a 6. 7, 10...n  salidas...cierto?

Fogonazo y demás lectores:

Para los eventos, donde la gente está dispersa....¿es válido "engañarlos" haciendo un sumador (para sumar canal L y R en uno solo), luego pasar esa señal *mono* por uno de los esquemas propuestos, luego los amplificador y finalmente los altavoces? Así se minimizan los problemas y toda le gente escucha lo mismo, independientemente donde estén...?

Gracias.


----------



## Cacho

BUSHELL dijo:
			
		

> En una amplificación para un evento, una fiesta, una discoteca, etc..¿valdrá la pena liarse con lo del Estéreo? Lo pregunto, pues la gente está dispersa, unos de un lado y otros del otro. Solo unos pocos estarán en el área de influencia del "estéreo".



Depende... Si es un recital de The Who (por ejemplo) y no usás los dos canales separados, te van a colgar de algún órgano, y seguramente uno importante.
Si considerás que en el evento no hay necesidad de sonido estéreo, sumá los dos canales y alimentá todas las potencias mono que quieras. Eso sí, como ya te dijo Fogonazo, ojo con las impedancias de cada aparato. Puede ser necesario un circuito como el de Tupolev si son distintas, ampliado al número de canales que necesites.

Saludos


----------



## Selkir

Hola BUSHELL!
¿Como llevas este proyecto? ¿Ya tienes algo hecho?

Te lo pregunto porque yo estoy en un proyecto parecido y es por si quieres que te pase los de lo que necesitas, ya que puedo adaptar los míos para tus necesidades.

Por cierto, ¿cuantos amplificador tienes que alimentar?

Si te interesa te puedo pasar solo que el esquema o también la PCB.

Un saludo!


----------



## fedoalcon

A mi me interesa el PCB si lo tenes......


----------



## Selkir

fedoalcon dijo:
			
		

> A mi me interesa el PCB si lo tenes......


Ok, enseguida que lo tenga lo subo; no creo que tarde mucho jeje


----------



## FBustos

si quieres distribuir estéticamente bien las conexiónes, usa el circuito que mostró tupolev; yo lo arme y es muy facil, a veces los uso con 4 power y nunca a dado problemas.
cuidado con los potenciometros que algunos malitos meten ruido.

saludos 

feliz año a todos !


----------



## Selkir

Subo el esquema que he diseñado.
Es sencillo (creo que se puede mejorar bastante) y le he integrado una fuente de alimentación simétrica de +12V/-12Vcc.

Decir que los condensadores están un poco sobre dimensionados debido a que ahora mismo no dispongo de la mayoría de los condensadores que se utilizan, pero me parece que no se va mucho del tamaño
y que el esquema no se porque sale partido.

Bueno, acepto sugerencias sobre el esquema.
el programa utilizado es el Eagle 4.11 Profesional.


Pd. IC3 es un 7912, que creo que no lo pone y todos los C de la fuente son de 25V.


Espero ser de ayuda.


----------



## jagrmax

selkir hay cosas que no entendi en el diagrama bueno quisas los simbolos no son los que manejor,jeje pero bueno...
tengo una pregunta el circuito de tupolev se puede utilizar despues de un preamplificador, yo utilizo  un ecualizador como pre de un amplificador estereo y queria saber eso si lo puedo usar entre el pre y el amplificador porque si lo uso antes tandria que armar otro ecualizador a paete y no qu
iero gastar ... 

tu sabes


----------



## Fogonazo

jagrmax dijo:
			
		

> selkir hay cosas que no entendi en el diagrama bueno quisas los simbolos no son los que manejor,jeje pero bueno...
> tengo una pregunta el circuito de tupolev se puede utilizar despues de un preamplificador, yo utilizo  un ecualizador como pre de un amplificador estereo y queria saber eso si lo puedo usar entre el pre y el amplificador porque si lo uso antes tandria que armar otro ecualizador a paete y no qu
> iero gastar ...
> 
> tu sabes


Se coloca entre tu ecualizador y tus amplificador.


----------



## Fogonazo

En audio profesional se emplean impedancias de salida de los equipos normalizadas y bastante bajas, lo que permite acoplar a una salida muchas entradas.
Se emplean esquemas como este capaces de manejar cargas importantes, este es capaz de excitar una carga de 500 Ω a (10 VPaP)


----------



## Selkir

jagrmax dijo:
			
		

> selkir hay cosas que no entendi en el diagrama bueno quisas los simbolos no son los que manejor,jeje pero bueno...
> tengo una pregunta el circuito de tupolev se puede utilizar despues de un preamplificador, yo utilizo  un ecualizador como pre de un amplificador estereo y queria saber eso si lo puedo usar entre el pre y el amplificador porque si lo uso antes tandria que armar otro ecualizador a paete y no qu
> iero gastar ...
> 
> tu sabes


Si hay algún símbolo que no conoces pregunta por él y ya está jeje

y como ya ha dicho Fogonazo, se coloca entre tu ecualizador y las potencias.


Por cierto, subo una imagen del esquema completo (sin que esté en dos partes jeje)


----------



## jagrmax

ok gracias por las respuestas . otra duda se puede quitar el potenciometro de 50k para obtener la maxima?


----------



## jagrmax

Mira hice un diagramita de bloques  para mostrarlo  me dicen si etsa ok


----------



## Fogonazo

*jagrmax*

¿ Que impedancia de entrada tienen tus amplificador ? tal vez no necesites el distribuidor


----------



## jagrmax

la verdad no me he fijado , mido impedancia con el multitester? en todo caso mi idea es de proteger al equipo que va a suministrar la señal


----------



## Fogonazo

jagrmax dijo:
			
		

> la verdad no me he fijado , mido impedancia con el multitester? en todo caso mi idea es de proteger al equipo que va a suministrar la señal


Es un poco *(Bastante)* mas complicado), la entrada de tu amplificador seguramente posee un capacitor de desacople que te marcara infinito en el multímetro
Para el procedimiento real necesitarías un generador de señal de audio.

Si publicas el esquema de la parte de entrada de tu amplificador y salida de tu previo te puedo dar una estimación de sus impedancias de salida y de entrada respectivamente.


----------



## jagrmax

mira aqui estan los diagramas de ajuste de tonos (de esos que vienen listos para armar ) y el 
tda 2050 que aquí esta mono, pero lo duplique para estereo.


----------



## jagrmax

y no se rian he si se que es facil hacer ese amplificador pero fue el primero que armé jajaj


----------



## Fogonazo

*jagrmax*

En tu caso vas a tener una pérdida importante de señal porque el sistema de control de volumen esta diseñado para trabajar con una carga de alta impedancia y tu amplificador posee una impedancia de entrada un tanto baja (18 KΩ aproximadamente).

Si quieres hacer las cosas bien deberías hacer unas reformas
1) Reemplaza el electrolítico de 4,7 µF  por otro de 22 µF
2) Reemplaza el potenciómetro de 100 KΩ (Que seguramente es doble) por otro de 10 KΩ doble logarítmico (Se pide así en el comercio)

Con estas reformas puedes conectar 2 amplificador a cada canal de salida con pocas perdidas.


----------



## jagrmax

ok muchas gracias fogonazo voy a hacer esas modificaciones y aver que tal anda.
soy nuevo en el foro y aficionado a la electronica, no se mucho pero siempe acá encuentro soluciones

saludos


----------



## BUSHELL

Que sea la oportunidad de aclarar conceptos como bufer, impedancia de entrada, impedancia de salida, etc.

Se dice que idealmente, un previo debe tener una impedancia de entrada alta (para que no le exija mucha corriente a la etapa anterior) y también debe tener una impedancia de salida baja, para que pueda manejar relajadamente las cargas que se le conecten, o sea con suficiente entrega de corriente. Eso se consigue con los bufer(alta impedancia de entrada, baja impedancia de salida).
Qué es un búfer?
Una etapa de un circuito que tiene una impedancia de entrada suficientemente alta como para no "dañar" la etapa anterior; y una impedancia de salida suficientemente baja para alimentar sin problemas la siguiente etapa.

Pero buenno yo llegué de nuevo es para preguntar algo más:

¿El esquema de Tupolev, sirve de todos modos, si no conocemos (o no sabemos medir) las impedancias de entrada-salidas ya sean de los previos o amplificador?

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

BUSHELL dijo:
			
		

> .......Se dice que idealmente, un previo debe tener una impedancia de entrada alta (para que no le exija mucha corriente a la etapa anterior)


No necesariamente, por ejemplo un previo para cápsula phonocaptor tipo MC puede llegar a tener una impedancia de entrada de 200 Ω



> .......si no conocemos (o no sabemos medir) las impedancias de entrada-salidas ya sean de los previos o amplificador?.....


¿ Para que me mato escribiendo ?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/medir-impedancia-entrada-salida-nuestros-equipos-diy-17770/


----------



## oscarcito_ale

Hola gente como estan estoy armando el distribuidor de Selkir y quiero saber cual es la nomenclatura del IC1 y del IC4 que no estan en el esquema gracias.


----------



## vlachocorrea

Hola.
Pienso que el IC1 d 8 pines es un TL072 o similar y el IC4 es un TL074 o similar.
Ojala esto te sirva.

Adios.


----------



## Selkir

Hola Oscarcito ale!
Perdona por tardar en contestarte. Como bien dice Vlachocorrea el IC1 es un TL072 y el IC4 un TL074; también puedes poner un TL082 y TL084, respectivamente.


----------



## gasguti

tupolev dijo:
			
		

> ó este otro.
> Este circuito permite que con una sola señal logremos excitar a 4 amplificador de manera independiente.
> Para ello configuramos el amplificador operacional en modo seguidor de emisor para aprovechar la alta impedancia de entrada y baja de salida para lograr nuestro objetivo sin distorsionar el sonido.
> El condensador de salida es de desacoplo de continua y el control de 50 K varía el nivel de salida de audio.
> Podemos usar el integrado LM324 o el TL084 para mejores resultados.
> Como siempre, duplicar para stereo.
> saludos


Alguin por favor me podria explicar si ¿este circuito o los anteriores dan la misma potencia para todas las salidas esten todas o una conectada? porque quiero hacer  un distribuidor de audio pero no quiero que cuando esten 4 personas escuchando se retiran 2 audifonos y las otras se quedan sordas. gracias


----------



## Stitch

Hola foreros.
soy ing en electrónica pero realmente no trabajo con audio.... y este es mi reto, espero que alguien me pueda ayudar...

quiero montar un sistema de distribución de audio en un bus de 50 pasajeros. En el bus habrán dos fuentes de audio: una proveniente de un TV (Línea Roja) y la otra proveniente de la Radio (Linea azul) (Ver figura adjunta). La idea es que cada pasajero tenga audífonos, y si quiere escuchar el sonido de la TV debe conectar sus audífonos a la línea roja, pero si quiere escuchar el sonido de la Radio debe conectar sus audífonos a la línea azul. 
Hasta donde sé debo utilizar algún amplificador de audífonos para distribuir la señal, pues eventualmente tendré 50 pasajeros conectados a la misma fuente.

Gracias por sus aportes.


----------



## Fogonazo

Stitch dijo:


> .......quiero montar un sistema de distribución de audio en un bus de 50 pasajeros. En el bus habrán dos fuentes de audio: una proveniente de un TV (Línea Roja) y la otra proveniente de la Radio (Linea azul) (Ver figura adjunta). La idea es que cada pasajero tenga audífonos, y si quiere escuchar el sonido de la TV debe conectar sus audífonos a la línea roja, pero si quiere escuchar el sonido de la Radio debe conectar sus audífonos a la línea azul.
> Hasta donde sé debo utilizar algún amplificador de audífonos para distribuir la señal, pues eventualmente tendré 50 pasajeros conectados a la misma fuente.
> 
> Gracias por sus aportes.


Una forma puede ser mediante un transformador adaptador de impedancia en cada salida de auricular.
La impedancia total de carga sobre el amplificador o autoststereo se mantendria "Aceptable".
Busca si en alguna casa de electrónica en tu país si se consiguen transformadores de "linea".


----------



## Tacatomon

No sería mas facil con IC, LM386 o TDA2822. Quizás se justifique el costo de/los transformadores frente a los IC´s y la fuente para todos ellos.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Stitch

Fogonazo dijo:


> Una forma puede ser mediante un transformador adaptador de impedancia en cada salida de auricular.
> La impedancia total de carga sobre el amplificador o autoststereo se mantendria "Aceptable".
> Busca si en alguna casa de electrónica en tu país si se consiguen transformadores de "linea".



pa' ver si entiendo... la idea sería utilizar un amplificador en la salida del TV o la Radio, y de la salida del amplificador derivar las 50 conexiones a 50 transformadores de línea, cada uno manejando un audifono???... se me ocurre que quizás pueda usar un amplificador con 5 salidas y de cada salida manejar 10 audifonos... la cosa es que en el lugar donde vivo, conseguir transformadores con alguna especificación en particular es  un lio, peor aún amplificador de línea, creo que si implementara este diseño me tocaría importarlos conociendo las especificaciones.



tacatomon dijo:


> No sería mas facil con IC, LM386 o TDA2822. Quizás se justifique el costo de/los transformadores frente a los IC´s y la fuente para todos ellos.
> 
> Saludos!!!



La verdad habia pensado en una solución con IC, en la literatura he encontrado que hay unos dispositivos que se llaman "Splitter", mi idea era utilizar uno (o más si son necesarios) de estos Splitter para distribuir las señales por el bus y ubicar pequeños amplificador en las salidas para los audifonos de cada pasajero... es solo una idea, espero algún comentario respecto a esto. Sería bueno conseguir (si alguien conoce) algún splitter y un amplificador comerciales pa' desarmarlos y ver como funcionan, la verdad es que estoy en pañales con este cuento del audio.

Gracias por sus aportes


----------



## Fogonazo

Stitch dijo:


> pa' ver si entiendo... la idea sería utilizar un amplificador en la salida del TV o la Radio, y de la salida del amplificador derivar las 50 conexiones a 50 transformadores de línea, cada uno manejando un audifono???... se me ocurre que quizás pueda usar un amplificador con 5 salidas y de cada salida manejar 10 audifonos... la cosa es que en el lugar donde vivo, conseguir transformadores con alguna especificación en particular es  un lio, peor aún amplificador de línea, creo que si implementara este diseño me tocaría importarlos conociendo las especificaciones.....


Exacto.
Las posibilidades intermedias pueden ser muchas. Habrá que ver costos de transformadores (Son de muy poca potencia = Económicos) e integrados sumando el resto de componentes asociados para lograr que el integrado funcione.


----------



## Stitch

Después de varios días de divagar e investigar, definitivamente no logré encontrar un sistema comercial que cumpla con lo que necesito, así que he decidido implementarlo por mi cuenta. 
  Inicialmente haré una implementación con una sola fuente de audio y 20 audífonos (ver figura adjunta). La idea es tener varios distribuidores que me permitan llevar la señal hasta las distintas partes del vehículo y que cada pasajero tenga un amplificador con control de volumen para sus audífonos. 
  El primer distribuidor (Distribuidor1) recibe la señal de audio proveniente del TV y la reparte a cinco (5) salidas. De cada una de estas cinco (5) salidas se conectan los distribuidores secundarios (distribuidor2, distribuidor3, distribuidor4, distribuidor5, distribuidor6) y cada distribuidor secundario reparte la señal para cuatro (4) amplificador. Cada amplificador provee una señal de salida con control de volumen para los audífonos. Con esto, tengo en total: un distribuidor principal con cinco (5) salidas, cinco (5) distribuidores secundarios con cuatro (4) salidas y veinte (20) amplificador para los audífonos. 
  Para los distribuidores, aún no me decido si armar el que tiene los transistores de efecto de campo (JFET) que sugiere BUSHELL en la primera página del foro (el enlace del circuito es http://www.clubse.com.ar/DIEGO/NOTAS/notas19/nota46.htm) o el que usa amplificador que sugiere Tupolev también en la primera página del foro, pero en principio me inclino por el segundo. 
  En cuanto a los amplificador para los audífonos, aún no se por donde empezar, estaré comentando lo que encuentre.
  Acepto sugerencias y comentarios, estaré posteando el desarrollo del proyecto.


----------



## Stitch

Pensando, pensando...
otro posible esquema quizás un poco mas simple. En este caso tendría un solo distribuidor con dos (2) canales, y de cada canal se conectarían (en paralelo) cinco (5) amplificador, donde cada amplificador manejaría la salida para dos audífonos. 

Espero sus comentarios, gracias.


----------



## lawebdejorge

disculpen si las embarro, pero yo lo he echo, y de una misma señal de audio la mandes mediante cableado y adaptadores a distindos amplificador sin problemas, sin necesidad de un circuito o similar, o tambien lo he echo desde una mesa mezcladora, en este caso yamaha de 6 canales, efectos, control tonos y todo y tiene varias salidas, una para el amplificador principal y otra para lo monitores. u con adaptadores de un jack a 2


----------



## Fogonazo

lawebdejorge dijo:


> .....pero yo lo he echo, y de una misma señal de audio la mandes mediante cableado y adaptadores a distindos amplificador sin problemas, sin necesidad de un circuito o similar, o tambien lo he echo desde una mesa mezcladora, en este caso yamaha de 6 canales, efectos, control tonos y todo y tiene varias salidas, una para el amplificador principal y otra para lo monitores. u con adaptadores de un jack a 2


Nadie dice que NO se pueda hacer, el tema es verificar que la carga que producen "Varios" amplificador sobre la salida (En tu caso) de la consola de mezcla no sea inferior a la admitida por la consola.


----------



## Stitch

Seguramente se puede usando solo cable, pero en mi caso me interesa mantener una muy buena calidad de sonido.... un pasajero no querrá viajar diez (10) horas escuchando música con distorción.
No he podido avanzar mucho con el proyecto por mis otras ocupaciones, pero había mencionado que en principio me inclinaba por el distribuidor hecho con amplificador en lugar del que está hecho con JFETs, el problema es que en ese caso me toca construir una fuente dual a partir de una simple, no se si esto valga la pena o quizás sea mejor construir el circuito con JFET que usa fuente simple..
En cuanto a los amplificador para los audifonos, realmente aún no sé por donde empezar


----------



## Selkir

Bueno, me han vuelto a surgir algunas dudas sobre un distribuidor de audio.
Tengo claro los que se proponen aquí, lo único es que todos son para señales de linea, pero yo quiero hacer uno para señales de micro.

La duda que yo tengo es: ¿como podía hacer un distribuidor de audio activo para señales de micrófono (señales balanceadas)?


----------



## abanos

Muy bueno el aporte

Buenas:

Selkir, soy nuevo en el foro y al encontrarme con este topico me surgieron ideas y a la vez algunas dudas. Estoy haciendo un sistema de audio y quiero dividir el sumador-distribuidor, tomar el sumador y ponerlo en cada una de las entradas de linea de la cosola, luego la señal de salida de la consola iria a un ecualizador en el cual pondria el distribuidor..esta bien esta idea????

Otra duda es, si puedo quitarle al distribuidor los potenciometros que tiene en la salida, ya que el ecualizador tiene uno que controlaria la señal de entrada del distribuidor...

Gracias de ante mano


----------



## Selkir

Hola Abanos! En primer lugar bienvenido al foro.

No termino de entender bien lo que quieres hacer.
Te voy a explicar por si acaso (según lo que yo he entendido): el sumador lo que hace es coger varias señales (2, 3, 4, etc., tantas como entradas tenga) y las junta en una única señal de salida; el distribuidor hace justamente lo contrario, entra una única señal y la distribuye en varias salidas. 
Si puedes explicar un poco mejor lo que quieres hacer se agradecería (tal vez con un dibujo).

Sobre lo de quitar los potenciometros de salida: no creo que haya ningún problema, pero yo los dejaría por si acaso.


----------



## Selkir

Sigo con lo del distribuidor activo para micrófonos.
Me puse a pensar y ver posibilidades de como podría ser, y llegué a que se puede construir a partir de dos circuitos: la entrada la cogido de una mesa de sonido (ahora no recuerdo el link) y la salida de una caja de injección (http://sound.westhost.com/project35.htm). Entre estos dos bloques puse un par de seguidores de tensión.

Os dejo un esquema para que se vea todo mejor y me decís si está bien la idea o no.


----------



## nacho_brc

les hago una pequeña pregunta.. tengo dos amplificadores estereo.. osea 4 canales, la cosa es que para conectar dos de los canales me vale con un mixer.. en la entrada del mixer va la pc y en la salida conecto el amplificador de 2 canales.. si quisiera conectar los 4 canales del amplificador como podria hacer? puedo tomar la salida del mixer (2 canales) y sacar de ahi dos canales mas? espero hacerme entender.. osea.. quiero que de una salida estereo.. por ej la de la computadora.. poder mandar señal a 4 amplificadores... esto lo hice ya que tenia una etapa pequeña y no quice armar una mas grande.. por eso arme una igual de 2 salidas mas..

dejo una imagen para hacerme entender de mejor forma


----------



## Selkir

nacho_brc dijo:


> les hago una pequeña pregunta.. tengo dos amplificadores estereo.. osea 4 canales, la cosa es que para conectar dos de los canales me vale con un mixer.. en la entrada del mixer va la pc y en la salida conecto el amplificador de 2 canales.. si quisiera conectar los 4 canales del amplificador como podria hacer? puedo tomar la salida del mixer (2 canales) y sacar de ahi dos canales mas? espero hacerme entender.. osea.. quiero que de una salida estereo.. por ej la de la computadora.. poder mandar señal a 4 amplificadores... esto lo hice ya que tenia una etapa pequeña y no quice armar una mas grande.. por eso arme una igual de 2 salidas mas..
> 
> dejo una imagen para hacerme entender de mejor forma


Si, de esa manera está bien echo. Normalmente si conectas dos amplificadores a la misma señal no tiene mucha perdida, pero si quieres asegurarte tener la misma señal en las dos entras sin que una afecte a la otra mejor pon un distribuidor.


----------



## nacho_brc

gracias por la respuesta.. el tema es que como la pc la voy a conectar a un mixer.. y de ahi a los amplificadores.. no creo que pierda mucha señal.. ya que la señal de salida de la computadora es bastante alta.. mucho mas alta que un mp3 o alguna cosa asi.. tal vez si quisiera conectar una bandeja o una de esas cosas ahi te creo que necesites hacerlo.. gracias por la aprobacion.. jaja.. saludos


----------



## fliper 2011

hola si podrian ayudarme necito un  diagrama de un distribudor de audio con entradas y salidas balanciadas


----------



## Dano

fliper 2011 dijo:


> hola si podrian ayudarme necito un  diagrama de un distribudor de audio con entradas y salidas balanciadas



Algo más? Café, Te? Usa el buscador....


----------



## moises95

He estado leyendo el tema peor tengo uasn *(= UNAS)* cuantas dudas, si conecto varios amplificadores a una misma salida, que se pierde ¿Señal  de manera que suenan mas bajo los dos amplificadores?

Y otra cosilla, quiero poner un amplificador a la salida amplificada de otro amplificador, pero tengo que reducir la señal ¿Podria hacerlo poniendo una resistencia de manera que sonsiga *(= CONSIGA)* 1v o 500mv para poder coenctar *(= CONECTAR)* otro amplificador?


----------



## moises95

BUSHELL dijo:


> o como este:
> 
> http://www.newcircuits.com/circuit.php?id=aum005





Tengo unas cuantas preguntas sobre ese distribuidor de arriba:

Para tener un stereo distribuido tengo que hacer 2 distribuidores ¿no? uno para cada canal, y de cada distribuidor salen 3 salidas ¿no?

Y ¿Puedo conectar otro distribuidor a una de las salida de un distribuidor? Por ejemplo, quiero tener 5 salidas, y del primer distribuidor cojo una salida para ponerla en otro distribuidor y asín tendria 2 salidas del primer distribuidor mas 3 salidas del segundo distribuidor. 
¿Eso podria hacerlo?

¿Cuantos Amperios consume la tension negativa (-12v) ? Lo digo por si podria usar la fuente de un pc con el +12v y el -12v


----------



## Fogonazo

moises95 dijo:


> Tengo unas cuantas preguntas sobre ese distribuidor de arriba:
> 
> Para tener un stereo distribuido tengo que hacer 2 distribuidores ¿no? uno para cada canal, y de cada distribuidor salen 3 salidas ¿no?


Sip.


> Y ¿Puedo conectar otro distribuidor a una de las salida de un distribuidor? Por ejemplo, quiero tener 5 salidas, y del primer distribuidor cojo una salida para ponerla en otro distribuidor y asín tendria 2 salidas del primer distribuidor mas 3 salidas del segundo distribuidor.
> ¿Eso podria hacerlo?


Sip, pero *NO* seria conveniente ya que vas amplificando las distorsiones de cada etapa, te conviene directamente hacer un distribuidor para "*Todos*" los amplificadores que vallas a conectar.


> ¿Cuantos Amperios consume la tension negativa (-12v) ? Lo digo por si podria usar la fuente de un pc con el +12v y el -12v


Este esquema debe consumir (Exageradamente) unos 60mA, asi que lo puedes alimentar incluso con 2 baterías de 9V o la fuente mas pequeña que encuentres.


----------



## johncaro12

Mi duda es la siguiente: 
Puedo usar un circuito como la figura adjunta para un distribuidor de audio?
es decir usando un opamp de 8 watts para que "aguante" toda la carga, aunque no sea muy pesada... la idea es hacer un distribuidor para 6 audifonos de 32 Ω cada uno (pero pienso ponerlos en paralelo el izquierdo y el derecho) asi que serian 6 audifonos de 16 Ω
Le harian una carga total equivalente de 2 o 3 Ω y como se van a manejar voltajes de linea de 1 vpp como maximo no creo que consuman mas de 1 watt.

Quisiera que me aconsejen con el diseño, si se podria o no, y en caso de que se pueda, que mejoras se le puede hacer o que cambios..

Gracias
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Piensas controlar el volumen de cada auricular con un potenciómetro de 10KΩ ? 

Ver el archivo adjunto 59883​


----------



## johncaro12

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Piensas controlar el volumen de cada auricular con un potenciómetro de 10KΩ ?
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 59883​



jejeje... cual fue el shock  por el valor (10k)
O por que "parece" que pienso usar un pot para controlar el volumen de cada auricular por separado??

bueno, quiza es un mal entendido, cada auricular en el diagrama es el paralelo de right y left..
solo dibuje "dos pares" de audifonos
Si hubiera dibujado todo, hubiera dibujado 12 de esos auriculares y que pereza 

P.D: por cierto... estará bien el valor??? (10k)


----------



## Fogonazo

johncaro12 dijo:


> jejeje... cual fue el shock  por el valor (10k)


*Sip*, con ese valor la regulación de volumen no existe, el potenciómetro se comportará como un switch On Off.
Para lo que deseas hacer se emplean potenciómetros de alambre (Reostatos) de bajo valor, unos 50Ω creo andarán bien.
Para evitar que el propio potenciómetro sea una carga extra al amplificador, estos se conectan en serie con los auriculares, sin conexión a GND.


----------



## johncaro12

Fogonazo dijo:


> Para lo que deseas hacer se emplean potenciómetros de alambre (Reostatos) de bajo valor, unos 50Ω creo andarán bien.
> Para evitar que el propio potenciómetro sea una carga extra al amplificador, estos se conectan en serie con los auriculares, sin conexión a GND.



Lo sospeche desde un principio! 
Pero el potenciometro de menor valor que he visto en el mercado es de 1k 
o como los pido en el mercado?
"potenciómetros de alambre logaritmicos"???

Ahi le hice unos arreglos.. el pot es de 1k shock: pero ya un poco menos jajaa)


----------



## Fogonazo

Averigua si esta firma tiene representación en tu país

http://www.scram.com.ar/potenciometros.html


----------



## johncaro12

Fogonazo dijo:


> Averigua si esta firma tiene representación en tu país
> 
> http://www.scram.com.ar/potenciometros.html



En realidad no hay, pero de todas formas mañana buscare, a ver si hay aca.
En todo caso, si llego a conseguir los de 50 Ω y lo conecto en serie, el volumen minimo no seria un silencio total, sino que se escucharia un poco verdad?


----------



## Fogonazo

johncaro12 dijo:


> ....En todo caso, si llego a conseguir los de 50 Ω y lo conecto en serie, el volumen minimo no seria un silencio total, sino que se escucharia un poco verdad?



Correcto, no habrá un corte sino una atenuación.


----------



## johncaro12

pero si colocara el potenciometro como al inicio, ahi si habria corte...
Y no es que se le esta demandando mucha mas carga...
es decir como la primera forma la carga individual por cada auricular esta entre 12 ohms y 50 ohms
y con el pot en serie esta entre 16 y 66 ohms
La carga MINIMA conjunta de los 6 audifonos con el pot en serie es 2.66 y de la otra forma es un poco mas de 2 ohms...


----------



## Cacho

Te estás perdiendo un pounto importante: "De alambre" dijo Fogonazo por allá arriba.

Un potenciómetro común y corriente te va a durar muy poco ahí: Están preparados para manejar muchísima menos potencia que lo que pensás aplicarles.
¿Por qué no usás un TDA2288 para cada salida y un TL0x2 para mandarles señal?

Control de volumen independiente, potenciómetros comunes... Se me hace una opción más manejable.

Saludos


----------



## johncaro12

TDA2288??  como dijo google... Quiza ud quiso decir: tda2822 ??
de todas formas... tendria que usar varios de ellos y a parte un tl para mandarle señal a cada uno... seria un circuito mas grande...
Ademas lo de potencia creo que no estaria tan grave, porque a penas tendre una salida de 1 miserable voltio pico a pico, entonces no creo que un pot disipe mas de 50mW


----------



## Cacho

johncaro12 dijo:


> TDA2288??  como dijo google... Quiza ud quiso decir: tda2822 ?


Claaaaaaaaaaro... ¿Ves que Google sabe? 
Es el 2822, los numeritos ya se me mezclan un poco.


johncaro12 dijo:


> de todas formas... tendria que usar varios de ellos y a parte un tl para mandarle señal a cada uno... seria un circuito mas grande...


Un TL para la entrada de señal y poder ponerle un control de ganancia "master", el segundo operacional para hacer de buffer y de ahí a todos los TDA, cada uno con su control de volumen a la entrada.
Podés usar cualquier otro integradito en su reemplazo, inclusive unos 4558 o cosas así, para hacer la salida. Esa es una configuración muy usada en mixers.

Si estás pensando en poner 6 auriculares, apuesto a que estás apuntando a una aplicación de monitoreo y ahí necesitarías cierta independencia (pero independencia real) entre las salidas, cosa que lográs con un integrado por salida 


johncaro12 dijo:


> Ademas lo de potencia creo que no estaria tan grave, porque a penas tendre una salida de 1 miserable voltio pico a pico, entonces no creo que un pot disipe mas de 50mW


¿De dónde salen esos números?
En tu esquema tenés una ganancia de 3, para que te de 1Vpp tenés que entrar con 330mVpp. Es una señal bastnte débil esa.
¿Qué estás pensando en ponerle a la entrada?

Mi idea es algo como esto:

​ 
Los inversores/no inversores ponelos en el orden que mejor te parezca . Lo mismo si lo querés hacer estéreo, o si querés usar potes dobles.

Saludos


----------



## johncaro12

Cacho dijo:


> Un TL para la entrada de señal y poder ponerle un control de ganancia "master", el segundo operacional para hacer de buffer y de ahí a todos los TDA, cada uno con su control de volumen a la entrada.



La idea es interesante, y de hecho es mejor que la mia, mas completa y todo, pero a la misma vez, mas extensa.
Lo que quiero hacer es algo simple, y que funcione bien. 
La idea nace de algo que explicaba Fogonazo, de que en algunos casos se puede evitar el distribuidor de audio, conectando simplemente amplificadores en paralelo, teniendo en cuenta, que la impedancia equivalente de ellos no sea menor a 10 veces la impedancia de salida del OPAMP (por seguridad) (porque asumo yo que esta hablando de OPAMPS que no son capaces de brindar mas de 50 o 60 mA).
Pero aca es caso es un poco diferente, ya que con el TDA2002, (en el peor de los casos) una carga de 2 Ω con a penas 1 Vpp, no le haria mucha cosquilla, ya que si no me equivoco puede entregar hasta 2 amperios y 8 watts, y esto a duras penas consume medio watt.



Cacho dijo:


> Si estás pensando en poner 6 auriculares, apuesto a que estás apuntando a una aplicación de monitoreo y ahí necesitarías cierta independencia (pero independencia real) entre las salidas, cosa que lográs con un integrado por salida



Exacto!!! eso quiero hacer, reemplazar un monitor medio viejito, por un sistema de monitoreo, en donde todos los musicos se escuchan por los audifonos, esto da mejor calidad, y ahorra mucha potencia. 




Cacho dijo:


> ¿De dónde salen esos números?
> En tu esquema tenés una ganancia de 3, para que te de 1Vpp tenés que entrar con 330mVpp. Es una señal bastnte débil esa.
> ¿Qué estás pensando en ponerle a la entrada?



Los numeros salen de un calculo muy rapido, suponiendo tener a la salida una señal maxima de 1Vpp, (tengo entendido que eso da un volumen relativamente alto para unos audifonos)
ese voltaje de 1Vpp, en el peor de los casos cae en el potenciometro de 100 Ω (suponiendo que tengo uno.. cosa que este disipa apenas 10mW, en el peor de los casos, asi que no creo que el problema sea del "aguante" de potencia de los potes, el problema seria encontrarlos


----------



## Mastodonte Man

tupolev dijo:


> ó este otro.
> Este circuito permite que con una sola señal logremos excitar a 4 amplificador de manera independiente.
> Para ello configuramos el amplificador operacional en modo seguidor de emisor para aprovechar la alta impedancia de entrada y baja de salida para lograr nuestro objetivo sin distorsionar el sonido.
> El condensador de salida es de desacoplo de continua y el control de 50 K varía el nivel de salida de audio.
> Podemos usar el integrado LM324 o el TL084 para mejores resultados.
> Como siempre, duplicar para stereo.
> saludos



Amigos, en este circuito, se puede adaptar a mas salidas, osea:
-poner el circuito con sus 4 salidas y en una de sus salidas poner otro circuito para ampliar ya a 7 salidas???

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Tacatomon

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Amigos, en este circuito, se puede adaptar a mas salidas, osea:
> -poner el circuito con sus 4 salidas y en una de sus salidas poner otro circuito para ampliar ya a 7 salidas???
> 
> SALUDOS!!!




No tiene sentido... Mejor hacer los pre-amplificadores necesarios para lograr 4+7 Salidas.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

osea agrandar el circuito a mas salidas sobre la misma placa???? 
por ejemplo a x salidas???

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## driver2013

Fogonazo me podrias sacar de la duda, hice dos amplificadores con tda8569q excelentes, pero 
quiero pasarles la misma señal de audio para que suenen los dos al mismo tiempo.

los amplificadores trabajan con tranformador indepenciente de 12v a 4 amper, 
miidea de conecion en paralelo es como aparece en la imagen, disculpa lo burdo del dibujo, espero haberme esplicado bien, gracias.


----------



## moises95

Tengo la duda si el tda2005 necesita o no distribuidor de audio ya que lleva capacitor y no puedo medir impedancia normalmente...Necesito lo de meter una señal y mucho lio que no tengo.

El canal L o , lo mandaré a 3 entradas de adio (tda2005 stereo y tda2005 modo birdge mono)

Igual con el canal R. 

¿Necesitaré para eso distribuidor de audio?


----------



## Tacatomon

moises95 dijo:


> Tengo la duda si el tda2005 necesita o no distribuidor de audio ya que lleva capacitor y no puedo medir impedancia normalmente...Necesito lo de meter una señal y mucho lio que no tengo.
> 
> El canal L o , lo mandaré a 3 entradas de adio (tda2005 stereo y tda2005 modo birdge mono)
> 
> Igual con el canal R.
> 
> ¿Necesitaré para eso distribuidor de audio?



Si vas a manejar Controles de ganancia individuales para cada etapa amplificadora, necesitas los "Distribuidores". De no ser así. No hay problema en conectar las etapas directamente al Pre. Normalmente, la impedancia de entrada en esos amplificadores es alta (+50kΩ) A menos que el Datasheet indique lo contrario.

Saludos al foro!


----------



## moises95

Tacatomon dijo:


> Si vas a manejar Controles de ganancia individuales para cada etapa amplificadora, necesitas los "Distribuidores". De no ser así. No hay problema en conectar las etapas directamente al Pre. Normalmente, la impedancia de entrada en esos amplificadores es alta (+50kΩ) A menos que el Datasheet indique lo contrario.
> 
> Saludos al foro!



Ri Input Resistance f = 1kHz 70 kΩ

Es bastante alta 80KΩ

No pasan por preamplificadores ni nada, va todo directo a la tarjeta de sonido. ¿Si va directo a la tarjeta me hace falta distribuidor? 

Por ejemplo, el canal L de la tarjeta sonido tendrá 3 entradas del amplificador conectadas


----------



## Tacatomon

Si van directo a la tarjeta de sonido, con esa impedancia de entrada no hay problemas.

Pero, yo me pregunto: ¿Necesitas regular nivel de entrada de cada canal de los amplificadores de audio?

Aquí es donde bien puedes hacer el cambio nivel de entrada con Potenciometros simples o con Preamps de ganancia 1 y potes entre el Pre y la entrada de cada Amp (Ésto, para mantener la linea de audio libre entre la salida de la tarjeta de audio y el Preamplifiacador).


----------



## moises95

Tacatomon dijo:


> Si van directo a la tarjeta de sonido, con esa impedancia de entrada no hay problemas.
> 
> Pero, yo me pregunto: ¿Necesitas regular nivel de entrada de cada canal de los amplificadores de audio?
> 
> Aquí es donde bien puedes hacer el cambio nivel de entrada con Potenciometros simples o con Preamps de ganancia 1 y potes entre el Pre y la entrada de cada Amp (Ésto, para mantener la linea de audio libre entre la salida de la tarjeta de audio y el Preamplifiacador).



Si, necesito regular cada canal por separado, subir o bajar volumen a la entrada para que suene mas fuerte o mas flojo.

Entonces, según entiendo, si uso potenciometros simples no debo usar Preamplificador ¿No?


----------



## Jorgevm

Hola buenas , queria hacer el distribuidor de señal de audio(http://www.clubse.com.ar/DIEGO/NOTAS/notas19/nota46.htm) Pero tengo una duda aver si alguien me podria ayudar. Los potenciometros de 2m2 los veo muy grandes, no se pueden utilizar unos mas pequeños? 
Gracias, Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

Jorgevm dijo:


> Hola buenas , queria hacer el distribuidor de señal de audio(http://www.clubse.com.ar/DIEGO/NOTAS/notas19/nota46.htm) Pero tengo una duda aver si alguien me podria ayudar. Los potenciometros de 2m2 los veo muy grandes, no se pueden utilizar unos mas pequeños?
> Gracias, Saludos.



Aquí tienes uno mejor y mucho mejor documentado:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/aporte-distribuidor-audio-6-vias-stereo-29371/


----------



## Jorgevm

Fogonazo dijo:


> Aquí tienes uno mejor y mucho mejor documentado:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/aporte-distribuidor-audio-6-vias-stereo-29371/



Muchas gracias fogonazo , ese va a 15 voltios no ?


----------



## Fogonazo

Jorgevm dijo:


> Muchas gracias fogonazo , ese va a 15 voltios no ?



Trabaja con ± 15Vcc


----------



## Jorgevm

Gracias , pero solo tengo para alimentar con 12 voltios, usare la fuente de alimentaion de pc.


----------



## endryc1

les subo un distribuidor de audio profesional para que tengan una idea de que se necesita para manejar la señal de varios amplificadores


----------



## Mastodonte Man

tupolev dijo:


> ó este otro.
> Este circuito permite que con una sola señal logremos excitar a 4 amplificador de manera independiente.
> Para ello configuramos el amplificador operacional en modo seguidor de emisor para aprovechar la alta impedancia de entrada y baja de salida para lograr nuestro objetivo sin distorsionar el sonido.
> El condensador de salida es de desacoplo de continua y el control de 50 K varía el nivel de salida de audio.
> Podemos usar el integrado LM324 o el TL084 para mejores resultados.
> Como siempre, duplicar para stereo.
> saludos



Disculpen, si omitiera los potenciometros y solo dejara un potenciometro estereo antes de las "n salidas", funcionaria igual??? O hay que dejarlos y variarlos para que no exista ganancia demas 

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Disculpen, si omitiera los potenciometros y solo dejara un potenciometro estereo antes de las "n salidas", funcionaria igual??? O hay que dejarlos y variarlos para que no exista ganancia demas
> 
> SALUDOS!!!



Puedes omitir los potenciómetros de salida, pero entonces el potenciómetro de entrada regula la señal a todos los amplificadores.
Esto trae el inconveniente de que si algún amplificador necesita mayor o menor señal sonará desparejo.

*Otro distribuidor de señal:*









​


----------



## cdaf_1986

se puede usar en 12v y s2 es para el uso o no del distribuidor


----------



## Fogonazo

cdaf_1986 dijo:


> se puede usar en 12v


Sip, no hay inconveniente.


> y s2 es para el uso o no del distribuidor


*S1* enciende el aparato.
*S2* Pasa de estéreo a mono


----------



## Aketta

reviviendo tema viejo. hay versión actualizada de estos distribuidor de audios necesito uno para dos amplificadores caseros. espero no ser molestar por revivir el tema.


----------



## Fogonazo

Aketta dijo:


> *R*eviviendo tema viejo
> *¿ H*ay versión actualizada de estos distribuidor de audios *?*
> *N*ecesito uno para dos amplificadores caseros. espero no ser molestar por revivir el tema.



Si no colocas el signo de interrogación correspondiente no se puede determinar si estás informando o preguntando 

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación e interrogación, (Por ejemplo "Punto y Aparte, signos de interrogación, Etc"), comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. 

*Nop*, no hay nuevas versiones y si las hubiera estarían publicadas aquí mismo


----------



## angelwind

Hola. 
Tengo una duda. Como tengo varios amplificadores de diferentes sensibilidades, para poder calibrar el nivel, debo ajustar todos al menos sensible, bajando el nivel  de la señal en los de mayor sensibilidad.
Pensé que quizás si agrego un buffer en las salidas del crossover, como lo hace Rod Elliott en su 4 way active crossover, podría solucionar dicho inconveniente, aumento o bajando el nivel de las señales antes de cada amplificador.
Es viable?
Gracias
Adjunto circuitos


----------



## Fogonazo

Con algo así estará bien




Si la impedancia de los amplificadores/fuente de señal lo permite, podrías colocar *solo *los potenciómetros

Lee *todo *el tema


----------



## angelwind

Gracias, Fogo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

angelwind dijo:


> Hola.
> Tengo una duda. Como tengo varios amplificadores de diferentes sensibilidades, para poder calibrar el nivel, debo ajustar todos al menos sensible, bajando el nivel  de la señal en los de mayor sensibilidad.
> Pensé que quizás si agrego un buffer en las salidas del crossover, como lo hace Rod Elliott en su 4 way active crossover, podría solucionar dicho inconveniente, aumento o bajando el nivel de las señales antes de cada amplificador.
> Es viable?
> Gracias
> Adjunto circuitos
> Ver el archivo adjunto 167504Ver el archivo adjunto 167503



La calibración hay que hacerla en función de la combinación de sensibilidades de los pares de amplificadores y parlantes. Fijate *ACA*.
Por otra parte, el esquema grande ya tiene los "correctores de amplitud" necesarios.


----------



## angelwind

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> La calibración hay que hacerla en función de la combinación de sensibilidades de los pares de amplificadores y parlantes. Fijate *ACA*.
> Por otra parte, el esquema grande ya tiene los "correctores de amplitud" necesarios.


Hola, así es Dr.
El esquema del crossover tiene los presets de ajuste, pero por cuestiones de practicidad pensaba si era posible agregar la etapa final con potes a posterioi de los presets y sus buffers.
La idea se me ocurrió viendo el esquema del crossover de 4 vias de RE.
Gracias por el link.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

angelwind dijo:


> pero por cuestiones de practicidad


Es que no hay "practicidad" en esto.... se ajustan una vez y no se tocan mas hasta que cambies los parlantes.


----------



## Aketta

Selkir dijo:


> Subo el esquema que he diseñado.
> Es sencillo (creo que se puede mejorar bastante) y le he integrado una fuente de alimentación simétrica de +12V/-12Vcc.
> 
> Decir que los condensadores están un poco sobre dimensionados debido a que ahora mismo no dispongo de la mayoría de los condensadores que se utilizan, pero me parece que no se va mucho del tamaño
> y que el esquema no se porque sale partido.
> 
> Bueno, acepto sugerencias sobre el esquema.
> el programa utilizado es el Eagle 4.11 Profesional.
> 
> 
> Pd. IC3 es un 7912, que creo que no lo pone y todos los C de la fuente son de 25V.
> 
> 
> Espero ser de ayuda.



Se Necesita tanto filtros para la fuente de este circuito?


----------



## Fogonazo

Aketta dijo:


> Se Necesita tanto filtros para la fuente de este circuito?


Posiblemente no sea indispensable tanta capacidad de filtrado, pero no viene "De mas", tal ves en algún momento de esa fuente alimentes otra cosa mas y ahí la uses a pleno


----------



## Nano1978

Hola a todos...quiero saber si me pueden ayudar.
tengo 3 "amplificadores caseros" y los quiero alimentar con una misma señal estereo de audio. La idea seria aprovechar los amplificadores, dos cajas completas de un viejo equipo Aiwa Ns990 una para cada canal L Y R (que ya traen divisores pasivos) y agregar un subwoofer de 10" para realzar los graves...como si fuera un 2.1. Espero me entiendan...Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

Nano1978 dijo:


> Hola a todos...quiero saber si me pueden ayudar.
> tengo 3 "amplificadores caseros" y los quiero alimentar con una misma señal estereo de audio. La idea seria aprovechar los amplificadores, dos cajas completas de un viejo equipo Aiwa Ns990 una para cada canal L Y R (que ya traen divisores pasivos) y agregar un subwoofer de 10" para realzar los graves...como si fuera un 2.1. Espero me entiendan...Gracias


Se entiende "Poco" y ¿ Cual es la consulta ?


*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. 
Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación *e interrogación,*. . . . .


----------

